# Do U The Patient Have A Choice??



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Do we have a choice how many embie's are put back?? Dr Boyle Told Me Last Year That They Would Only Put 1 Back For Us Due To My Age...

I Just Feel That If 2 Were Put Back We Would Have A Better Chance Of It Working...


Jay xx


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

it really depends on the clinic and your doc, i wanted 3 put back given i was 42 but only two put back each time, with none left for freezing.  others at same clinic had 3 put back and they were also younger or around my age.  personally i believe we should be making the choice and i certiantly would expect them to put two back unless there is some really sound valid reason for not doing so.  Maybe the case you will have to insist after all your the patient.

hope you get the result you want, bron


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Jaylee 

That decision will depend on your embryo quality.  I was told at scheduling appointment they are pushing for SET and are under new guidelines but on the day of EC we only got 4 eggs, 3 of which became embryos and they decided to put the best two back in as they other wasnt suitable for freezing.


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Girls I Think Im Gonna Have A Word With Them DH And I Both Agree That Two Put Back (if we get enough embies) Would Be The Best For Us As This Is Our First And Sadly Only Go At This..


Babydreams Thats good That They Put Two Back For You And We Appear To Be The Same Age So U Never Know Keeping My Fingers Crossed...


Jay xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jaylee

We didnt have a choice, orginally it was only putting one back in but when the time for e/c & e/t only 4 made it and we where told that 2 would be put back and the other 2 werent good enough.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I was told same as jillyhen,I had 11 eggs,7 fertilised on the day of et they implanted 2 and the rest of my wee embies didn't make it!!so glad they did though cos was our first attempt and we are now pregnant with our little girl so I'd def ask them anyway!!

Jenna xx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Jenna And Congratulations On Your Little Girl I See She Is Due On My Birthday  

Jay xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww is that ur birthday  that's if she decides to keep me waitin or not lol!!xx


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jaylee dotn worry too much about what is going back at this stage as the girls say it depends on the quality - they will only freeze top grade embryos so if you have a couple and they are not suitable for freeziing you will mroe than likely have the 2 put back - it is illiegal to have 3 putin in NI so thats def not an option for us here 

good luck xx


----------

